# Schachspiel auf Konsole mit Matrix



## AndiHilfe (28. Apr 2016)

Hallo liebe Programmierkollegen,

Hat jmd zufällig ein Schachspiel, nur in der Konsole, Brett ist eine Matrix. Es soll möglich sein, mittels Konsoleeingabe eine Figur entsprechend den Regeln zu bewegen, gegnerische Figuren zu "fressen/schmeißen" und dass das Spiel erkennt, wenn "Schach-matt" ist. Die Figuren leiten sich über ein Interface ab und sind als Object deklariert.

Mit einer Lösung wäre mir sehr geholfen, bei meiner habe ich einen Try-Catch-Block verwendet, um zu prüfen, ob der Weg nicht versperrt ist, den der Spieler angegeben hat (z.B. wenn ein Bauer einen Schritt vor machen soll, aber da eine andere Figur steht). 

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## mrBrown (28. Apr 2016)

Schreib doch hier mal, wo du hängst  Wenn du n Problem hast kann man dir hier sicher auch ohne fertige Lösung helfen


----------



## AndiHilfe (29. Apr 2016)

Nein, meine Lösung ist so primitiv, dass ich sowas nicht irgendwo vorzeigen kann. Da sind gut 50 if-Bedingungen und nichts ist schön strukturiert. Ich hätte deswegen gerne eine andere Lösung zum neu orientieren.


----------



## AndiHilfe (29. Apr 2016)

PS: Das ist rein Hobby-mäßig; Aber ich will unbedingt dieses Spiel haha  Schon seit einer Woche fummel ich daran rum....


----------



## Joose (29. Apr 2016)

AndiHilfe hat gesagt.:


> Nein, meine Lösung ist so primitiv, dass ich sowas nicht irgendwo vorzeigen kann. Da sind gut 50 if-Bedingungen und nichts ist schön strukturiert.


Dann zeig uns trotzdem deinen Code, wir können dir sicher dabei helfen diesen zu optimieren.



AndiHilfe hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte deswegen gerne eine andere Lösung zum neu orientieren.


Wenn du eine eigene Lösung hast würde ich mich eher daran setzen diese Schritt für Schritt zu optimieren. Einerseits kennst du dich mit deinem Code schon aus, andererseits lernst du dabei besser wie du selbst Code optimieren/verbessern kannst. 

Fertige Lösungen wirst du bei uns eher weniger finden, vor allem wenn noch kein Ansatz von dir vorhanden ist


----------

